# Bow Wow Bow Ties



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Back in June I started making bow ties to attach to collars of dogs for groomers to use as 'finishing' touches, I'm just now getting my etsy store up and going and starting to promote them, but I've had a few requests from people who wanted them for their pets so I've made them better quality as the grooming ones are just designed to be temporary. Sorry the picture is of Ziva, Zoey is being a Diva Princess today and looked way ridiculous with the faces she was pulling while wearing it. Basically it is attached to an elastic scrunchie. I am working on making some more 'girlie' then maybe Zoey won't act like I'm killing her when I put it on her.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That is so Cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That's adorable!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very Cute


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

If anyone is interested in them, I am selling for $4.50 which includes US Shipping. If you don't want the band, and they would just attach to the collar with an elastic they are $2.00 includes US shipping. Here are the fabrics I have available:




























And one for Thanksgiving:









If you'd like one PM me with your dogs neck size for the band or if you don't want the banded one. Also your fabric choice. Thanks for looking. I appreciate your comments, I wasn't sure how well they'd go over.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I really like them When I get some money I might get you to make me on or two and my boys could share them.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

very cute


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Those are adorable. I must learn to sew. Do you haave any Christmas fabric yet?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am hopefully picking up some christmas fabric this weekend, will let you know what I find.


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

Those are very nice. Now the boys can get all fancy too!


----------

